# p and p tournament pictures



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Excellent pictures, thanks for sharing.
And you are correct in saying that the P & P Charity Shoot is one of the best outdoor shoots.
Love the picture of the jumping deer.


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

_MG_8421 by sedwards679, on Flickr

_MG_8414 by sedwards679, on Flickr

_MG_8350 by sedwards679, on Flickr
the grill masters hard at work

_MG_8335 by sedwards679, on Flickr

_MG_8333 by sedwards679, on Flickr


_MG_8332 by sedwards679, on Flickr

novelty shoot. the trad guys were amazing at this !

_MG_8578 by sedwards679, on Flickr

_MG_8579 by sedwards679, on Flickr

_MG_8612 by sedwards679, on Flickr


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

_MG_8655 by sedwards679, on Flickr
even the little dudes did well !

_MG_8689 by sedwards679, on Flickr
weather was great both days

_MG_8564 by sedwards679, on Flickr

_MG_8563 by sedwards679, on Flickr
middle of the 11 ring = happy camper lol

_MG_8560 by sedwards679, on Flickr


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

thanks jeronimo super pics and super nice people glad you had fun thanks again it was a pleasure to have you and your daughter here at the shoot .... if only we could get more Quebec guys to show .... thanks again


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

super pics is right! those are great shots, thanks for sharing.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Here is some


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

More


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Here is one....ukey:


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

those were some impressive score from you and your gang Dan , congrats !


DODGE-3D said:


> More


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

rdneckhillbilly said:


> Here is one....ukey:r


Too funny!!!


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

A few more


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

Great pics. Your club rocks, now that's a great shoot. Steaks, fireworks, and really good looking course. Guess next year we are making a road trip. Gar and Jen


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

I`ll see you in Louisville Kentucky for sure gar we have a blast at this tourney more pics coming soon


----------

